# Sons youth season Hookasaurus Rex



## Carpn

Our 2021 youth season started slow but ended high . 
Didn't get on anything Saturday . Although he did pass a bearded hen . 

Sunday AM he missed a longbeard . Largely due to me trying to wean him off hunting out of a ground blind and just tree sit . 

So Sunday evening we went to a spot...with a blind ...where I'd been seeing a couple strutters and a bearded hen with a 8-10" beard . 
When we arrive at 3 there's a longbeard and a hen in the back corner of the field on a high spot about 300 yds from the rd . I park my truck in the state route and get out and walk up and down the road to Soft bump them back over the roll so we can get in and set up . 

We hurried in and I popped up the double bull while Kai put the hen and jake decoy out . It was drizzling pretty steady so I was glad to be in the blind . 

After about 90 minutes we hear a gobble and when I call he gobbles back . I peer out and can see him a couple hundred yds away on that high spot . 
He slowly picks his way too us and as he gets closer kai gets ready . But unfortunately the bird skirts us and by the time he's well in range he is too far left for a shot for kai . We try to reposition but the bird gets away unscathed and goes back into the woods behind us . We hear him gobble occasionally over the next hr . 
Eventually a hen pops out and pecks around out in front of us . 
And then we hear the gobbles getting closer . The tom pops back into the field but keeps his distance . 
Over the next couple hours we watch the hen and Tom . They are joined by another couple hens , one of which had a decent beard . 

My son is ready to just blow em out and leave but I keep telling him we gotta wait . 
Finally at 715 they start towards the woods to roost and although they don't come straight too us the hens lead the tom close enough for us to get situated and my son makes a great shot at about 35 yds with his 20 gauge .


----------



## Bprice1031

Very nicely done!


----------



## Carpn

Here is a picture of the bearded hen ,the tom the first time he came by . And my son carrying his prize .


----------



## fireline

Way to stick with it, nice hooks on that bird.


----------



## joekacz

Congrats on your successful hunt. Man those are some trophy spurs!


----------



## Muddy

Nice work, Congrats.


----------



## miked913

Great job! Way to stick with it and what a trophy!! Congratulations to both of you!!

reelylivinsportfishing.com


----------



## T-180

Great job Jake !!


----------



## CalebBone

Holy hooks!! 

Great job. Thanks for sharing, congratulations!


----------



## Kenlow1

Great story! Gonna be tough to beat the hooks on that bird. Kai is probably going to want you to buy him another tag? Good luck this weekend.


----------



## Deadeyedeek

Good job young man! And thanks for not shootin the hen


----------



## Southernsaug

That looks like an awesome bird. What did he weigh....High five to Kai👏


----------



## Carpn

Southernsaug said:


> That looks like an awesome bird. What did he weigh....High five to Kai👏


I usually weigh them but I didn't weigh this one . By the time we got home it was 830. On a school night mind you . Lol
I just wanted to get it cut up and in the cooler . It was heavy but not OMG heavy . Probably 21-23# .

The kid has a decent track record. I started taking him when he was 7 yrs old and so far he has shot 5 longbeards and two jakes . 

I kinda feel that he has pretty high standards for a 11 yr old . At one point Sunday we spotted 4 jakes and a hen out in a field we can hunt . I mentioned we could probably circle them to cut them off . 

He said " Nah , I wanna wait for a longbeard ." 

When I his age I'd of been all over those jake birds .


----------



## Kenlow1

So that’s how you got the name “Jake”? Haha


----------

